# Newbie Questions About CZs



## BigBlueQ (May 10, 2009)

Good morning all! I'm a relative newbie to owning a handgun, but I am currently awaiting my FID and plan to purchase a handgun for home defense and range practice. I have had experience at the range with a friend's 9mm Glock, but during my loooong wait for my license (I live in New Jersey) I've been researching day and night, and am fairly confident that what I want is a CZ.

I know that the best way to find the handgun that is "perfect" for me is to try them out at the range, and I plan on doing so, but the closest, and in my opinion, most helpful (I've visited some and talked to the guys there) are over the border in NY State, and I need my NJFID to use them.

That being said, I'd like some advice from some experienced shooters on some of the handguns available. Each pistol that I am looking at has pros and cons. I'm looking for a 9mm, SA/DA, manual safety (I have two young daughters, and just feel more comfortable with the manual safety rather than a decocker), with between a 10 and 15 round capacity (again, ugh, I live in the great state of New Jersey). They are as follows:

CZ 75 B (10 rd or 16 rd, but NJ only allows 15 capacity, so I need the 10 rd)
CZ 75 Compact (14 rd)
CZ P-07 Duty (but unfortunately only comes in 16 rd)
Beretta 92FS (15 rd)
Baby Eagle 9915 (15 rd), or the Jericho 941
Ruger p9515 (15 rd)

Those are my main interests at this time, but I'm really leaning towards the CZs. Some questions that I have, and my ultimate decision that I make, deal with magazine capacities for the CZs. 

I have seen some 75 Bs selling with 15 rd magazines, but is that an actual option to purchase, or a typo? 
Can I purchase a p-07 with a smaller magazine than the 16 rd? (it's difficult to find info on available options)
If I can't get a 75 B with a 15 rd, should I focus on a Baby Eagle with the 15?
Is the 75 Compact with a 14 capacity a viable option if I'm unable to acquire a full size 75 B with the 15?

Thank you all for your time and help.

-BigBlueQ


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

You've been doing some good research. Since this is not intended to be a CCW piece, the heavier CZ's and Baby Eagle might be a good option. 

I would personally avoid the Ruger as this series of semi-autos has some magazine reliability issues. The P95 is sexy -but that bony mag release button is a pill to operate.

Hard to go wrong with the Beretta. Get the Italian made model -the fit and finish are fabulous and the cost increase is negligible.

Based solely on magazine capacity, I'd advise you to get the Baby Eagle over the CZ75. I LOVE the CZ, but if you have to lose 5 rounds of capacity to be legal with a ten vs. 16 round mag, carry the Baby with the 15. One reason I prefer the CZ to the baby is not having the safety on the slide where it interferes with racking. It's already harder to rack the CZ-style slide (reversed rails means half the gripping surface). Nevertheless, the gun is excellent, albeit heavy. Not like the big Eagles, thank goodness!

Stay away from the CZ compact if it's not a CCW gun. They are harder to shoot well under stress and more fatiguing at the range.

As for the Duty, some folks really like them but I'm not sold on CZ polymer framed pistols yet. You'd have to try that one out for yourself.

Those are my opinions. Good luck with your NJFID and purchasing plans.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigBlueQ said:


> I'm looking for a 9mm, SA/DA, manual safety* (I have two young daughters, and just feel more comfortable with the manual safety rather than a decocker)*, with between a 10 and 15 round capacity (again, ugh, I live in the great state of New Jersey).


Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines.
http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

Gotta say this freaks me out when new shooters say they want a manual safety because they have kids. You* never* rely on a mechanical device to keep your kids safe or to replace safe storage practices; or to replace teaching your kids about gun safety. I've got two kids under the age of 6 and two pistols that that do not have manual safeties (Sig P229 and Kel Tec P3AT) and it's not an issue. Why? Because the guns are either on me, in my control, or they are in the safe. No other options when kids are around, IMO.


----------



## BigBlueQ (May 10, 2009)

I strongly agree with your view about reliance on a mechanical safety to prevent accidental discharge. I live in NJ, so carrying it on me is NOT an option. While in the home, it WILL be kept in a safe, preferably a biometrics lock. My girls are 1 1/2 and 3 1/2, and can get into ANYTHING! No joke. And my wife and I agree that gun education is paramount.

Actually, I prefer the 92fs safety/decocker over the pure safety.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigBlueQ said:


> I strongly agree with your view about reliance on a mechanical safety to prevent accidental discharge.


Not to split hairs, but you will find most people here use the term negligent discharge and not accidental. "Accidental" infers that the gun somehow went off by itself, which is 99.9% of the time never the case. "Negligent" on the other hand puts the blame where it should fall, on the human.



BigBlueQ said:


> I live in NJ, so carrying it on me is NOT an option. While in the home, it WILL be kept in a safe, preferably a biometrics lock.


Out in public, yes. But you still can carry on your own property. Paranoid? Maybe. But having the gun right there if someone comes a knockin' sure beats having to scramble to get to your gun in the bedroom. Home invasions, burglaries, and other crimes don't just occur late at night when people are sleeping.


----------



## BigBlueQ (May 10, 2009)

And I understand the use of the term "negligent discharge," I purposely used "accidental" to refer to, God forbid, my daughters getting into the safe, however it may happen, and playing with the pistol, despite proper instruction. Some instruction doesn't stick with 1 1/2 year olds.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Pistolero said:


> Stay away from the CZ compact if it's not a CCW gun. They are harder to shoot well under stress and more fatiguing at the range.


Sorry Pistol, but, I have to disagree with you here. I have the 2075 RAMI and have put hundreds of rounds through it between the range and IDPA shoots and have not had the issue of or fatigue. I like it so well that I went and purchased my second CZ this past weekend. Bought a 85 Combat for future IDPA shooting. Not trying to start anything here, just my .02. Different strokes for different folks.:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigBlueQ said:


> And I understand the use of the term "negligent discharge," I purposely used "accidental" to refer to, God forbid, my daughters getting into the safe, however it may happen, and playing with the pistol, despite proper instruction. Some instruction doesn't stick with 1 1/2 year olds.


I guess that where we differ. If my kids got a hold of my guns, then I didn't do my job to keep them out. That is negligence on the part of the owner, in this case me, not an accident on the part of my kids.


----------



## BigBlueQ (May 10, 2009)

In hindsight, you are correct. I have used the term "negligent" in the past, and should have used it in this context as well.

That being said, why your preference for the decocker over the manual safety?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigBlueQ said:


> That being said, why your preference for the decocker over the manual safety?


My preference for a gun without a manual safety is ease. I've had XD's with no safety or decocker and now I have a Sig with the decocker. If I have to draw and fire, with no manual safety, it's one less step to not have to flick a safety off. Sure, I could train to make it part of the draw, but I like to keep things simple. Plus, if my wife ever had to use the gun (she does not shoot) then all she needs to know if grab the gun and pull the trigger.


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

BigBlueQ said:


> And I understand the use of the term "negligent discharge," I purposely used "accidental" to refer to, God forbid, my daughters getting into the safe, however it may happen, and playing with the pistol, despite proper instruction. Some instruction doesn't stick with 1 1/2 year olds.


Some of it does??? I'm all ears!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Todd said:


> Plus, if my wife ever had to use the gun (she does not shoot) then all she needs to know if grab the gun and pull the trigger.


+1 on that..


----------

